# Introduction



## Brierywic (Jan 23, 2010)

Hello, as you may already discovered I'm fresh here. 
I will be happy to get some help at the start.
Thanks in advance and good luck!


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi Brierywic, welcome to the tt forum


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Hi welcome to the forum


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Welcome and don't forget to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## keith (Feb 15, 2009)

hi and wellcome to the forum.


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi welcome to the forum


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome dont forget to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

Welcome along.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------

